

Happy birthday Dancer - two years of the Perl Dancer web framework project - bigpresh
http://www.preshweb.co.uk/2011/08/happy-birthday-dancer/
Today marks two years since the first CPAN release of Dancer, a Perl web framework.  A quick summary of how far we've come since then.
======
mst
Story: posted 42 minutes ago.

supermatthew: 27 minutes old randgj: 22 minutes old

(and two more since then, and probably more after I run out of time to edit)

Dude, whoever you are, if you're going to troll Dancer articles, register your
sockpuppets in advance.

Kids these days ...

~~~
ZeroMinx
I'm curious why Dancer keep being attacked.. It was recently attacked on
<http://cpanratings.perl.org/> as well (but those "ratings" have now been
removed).

~~~
mst
I'm guessing they've managed to annoy somebody with a very petty sense of
humour. I've personally annoyed several, as the graphic at:

<http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=902213>

will attest.

It's sad, it's pointless, and I sincerely doubt it's going to stop anybody
using Dancer. _shrug_

------
secure
Congrats! I use Dancer for a few projects since about one year and I’m very
happy with it. Everybody who knows a little bit of Perl (or wants to learn
some) should check it out and build some fun website/webapp with it :)

Edit: A few facts about why I’m happy to use it:

1) Dancer is well-documented and uses an easy syntax. You can get going pretty
fast.

2) Dancer is a light-weight framework – you can make many choices by yourself
(file/folder layout, templating, the way you want to implement controllers,
…). It comes with reasonable defaults, though.

3) It integrates well with the whole Plack stack, so you can use any of the
available middleware and/or write your own middleware easily.

4) Whenever I needed some feature which was not there, it was a matter of a
few hours to implement an appropriate plugin. It’s quite extensible.

------
adam-_-
It's very sad to see certain individuals try to overshadow the interesting
work going on in the Perl community.

Congratulations to the Dancer team (and to everyone else working on
interesting projects: Mojolicious, Catalyst, Moose, MetaCPAN etc. etc.)

------
randgj
Some of the worst Perl code i've ever seen.

------
bigfck
Is this all Perl has to offer? What a joke of a web framework.

------
dumdumdum
Global variables in 2011, surely modern Perl... NOT! People lost their jobs
for choosing this framework.

------
supermatthew
Two years and Dancer is still based on global variables, which make it
impossible to scale in any meaningful way... come a long way my ass.

The whole project is a total clusterfuck, just look through the recent commits
on GitHub and count the number of so called bugfixes without unit tests, or
serious security issues that have never been announced to the userbase.

